# jTimer - Rubik's Cube Timer



## JasonDL13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. My name is Jason.

I just finished a point in my timer - jTimer - were I think I can put it public.

You can download it here: link

Here are some of the features:
Average, best, and worse calculator
(Auto) scramble generator
Scramble saver
Scramble length customizer
BLD Mode
Inspection Mode
Inspection timer customizer
Time note taker
Different times list (Session changer, infinite!)
Penalties (+2, DNF)
Live-Time toggle
Auto-update server
Help button, shows help for most features.
Good, easy to use GUI.

That might sound a little confusing, but try it out!

Here's a screenshot of it: http://prntscr.com/4nwdun

And in case you didn't know - Space bar toggles timer.

Any comments and criticizem is appreciated. (For the most part )

The timer is coded for windows but it might work for other OS. If you have Java. I have included some code to support Multi-OS. However I'm not saying that it does, and I'm (probably) not going to change anything if it doesn't.

Thanks everyone. Hope you enjoy the timer


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 18, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> (Auto) scramble generator
> ...
> Scramble length customizer



As usual... are they any good?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> As usual... are they any good?



I'm going to be honest with you, no. They simply generate a set amount of random moves. However they don't do stuff like L L they would do L2. So it's not super messy. I'll look into improving that though.


----------

